# Stuffed Pickles



## luckytrim (May 27, 2006)

STUFFED PICKLES

cut a dozen 3-TO-4 1/2" (or larger) kosher dill pickles in half length-wise.  
 
using a small sharp knife cut a furrow wedge to remove the seed bed, making the furrow
starting from 1/2 inch from one end to within 1/2 inch of the other. Be careful not to cut through the bottom of the pickle.
discard seeds.  lay pickles cut-side down on a paper towel to drain.
put one (8 oz.) brick cream cheese, 3 tsp. mayonnaise into a small bowl and mix well with a fork.  
 
Combine 3 TBL vidalia onion relish and 1 1/2 TBL chopped pimento in a sieve or small mesh colander and drain well.  Chop the drained relish mixture finely and allow to drain once more.
Combine the relish mixture and the cream cheese mixture. Add 1 tsp. Cracked black pepper (optional) or to taste, and blend well with a fork
 
Fill each pickle cavity with some of the spread, mounding slightly and covering
the cut surface of the pickle.


----------

